# Ovary's and IBS



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

If I were to have a cyst or polup (mspl) on my ovary, could that cause IBS-like symptoms? The past few months, there have been times where I feel crampy ~ in a menstraul way ~ before having a bowel movement. My ob/gyn wants me to have an ultra sound done since my cycle has changed and she thinks there is a chance I may have cyst. Over the years, during my period, my BM's have always been loose, and I'd go once a day for the week. Now it's D or very loose stool, and during my flow I will go several times a day. Since my IBS symptoms have changed I'm wondering if any of it could be due to maybe having a cyst.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

My IBS symptoms changed drastically after the removal of my ovaries.IBS D predominent was rampant pre TAH BSO, and after has abated quite a bit.Don't know if that helps but that is how it was for me.Good luck


----------

